# تصنيع قوالب البلاستيكcnc



## محمدعبدون (29 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

ارغب فى مساعده خرييجى الهندسه خبره فى الكاد كام حيث لدى ماكينه cnc وعلى استعداد لتبادل الخبرات الخ 
*XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*عاجل جدا

*اخي الحبيب ارجو الالتزام بقوانين الملتقى وعدم كتابة اىمعلومات شخصيه وياريت لو عندك علم وترغب المساعده فنحن سوف نساعدك بكل الامكانيات حتى توفره هنا للاخوه لو كل عضو وضع بياناته للاخوه لمساعدتهم ما قام هذا الملتقى وما تجمعنا هنا وما راينا فيه اى معلومه مفيده فارجو من سيادتكم من كان يريد المساعده فالمجال هان مفتوح له فى اى وقت ونحن هنا لحل اى مشكله سوف تقابله 
وجزاكمالله كل خير 
مشرف القسم*


----------



## mahamadgomah (4 يوليو 2006)

ْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


اخي الحبيب ارجو الالتزام بقوانين الملتقى وعدكتابة اىمعلومات شخصيه وياريت لو عندك علم وترغب المساعده فنحن سوفنساعدك بكل الامكانيات حتى توفره هنا للاخوه اخي الحبيب ارجو الالتزام بقوانين الملتقى وعدم كتابة اىمعلومات شخصيه وياريت لو عندك علم وترغب المساعده فنحن سوف نساعدك بكل الامكانيات حتى توفره هنا للاخوه لو كل عضو وضع بياناته للاخوه لمساعدتهم ما قام هذا الملتقى وما تجمعنا هنا وما راينا فيه اى معلومه مفيده فارجو من سيادتكم من كان يريد المساعده فالمجال هان مفتوح له فى اى وقت ونحن هنا لحل اى مشكله سوف تقابله 
وجزاكم الله كل خير 

مشرف القسم


----------



## imar (5 أغسطس 2006)

اتمنه الاشتراك في هذه الدورة الني اعمل على مكنت السانس واريد خبره اكثر الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## abokamel (14 سبتمبر 2006)

محمدعبدون;152962 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> ارغب فى مساعده خرييجى الهندسه خبره فى الكاد كام حيث لدى ماكينه cnc وعلى استعداد لتبادل الخبرات الخ
> *XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*عاجل جدا
> ...




الكلام واضح الراجل بيقول انا عندي ماكينة عايز اساعد المهندسين الجدد ( وبغض النظر عن النوايا ) الأستاذ المشرف بيصادر وبيقول اتفضل في المنتدى طيب يتفضل بالماكينة ازاي :81:


----------



## imar (20 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل هيثم السقاري 27872234- و زور الموقع www.sakkary.com


----------



## tee33_33 (6 يونيو 2011)

محمدعبدون قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> ارغب فى مساعده خرييجى الهندسه خبره فى الكاد كام حيث لدى ماكينه cnc وعلى استعداد لتبادل الخبرات الخ
> *XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*عاجل جدا
> ...


اتمنى الحصول على معلومات في صناعةالقوالب 
و جزاكم الله خيرا 
الرجاء ارسال اي معلومة تخص القوالب على الإيميل 
[email protected]


----------



## tee33_33 (6 يونيو 2011)

اتمنى الحصول على معلومات في صناعةالقوالب 
و جزاكم الله خيرا 
الرجاء ارسال اي معلومة تخص القوالب على الإيميل 
[email protected]


----------

